# A drive around Daytona



## thenorth (Jan 29, 2013)

Here I am driving #28 around daytona, have look, I hope you all enjoy................lol


[video=youtube_share;gtwl8TQFIdA]http://youtu.be/gtwl8TQFIdA[/video]


----------



## zogger (Jan 30, 2013)

thenorth said:


> Here I am driving #28 around daytona, have look, I hope you all enjoy................lol



Way cooool, big fun man! What a ride!


----------



## rmh3481 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## thenorth (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks guys, it was a blast..... I have an on-board cam vid, that I will put up for viewing soon.
stay tuned.......


----------



## k5alive (Jan 31, 2013)

they let you drive on the track when the turkey run is there, my 84' c10 went around crusin' at 85-90


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes its big fun i did it at Michigan International Speedway a few years ago and ifs alot of fun.....but i grew up with Brad Keselowski and last year i rode about 15 laps at Michigan with him (not his Miller Lite #2 car) in a test car but it was still a full blown Sprint car and you talk about a RUSH holy cow i couldn't even catch my breath, he said down the back stretch we hit 212mph!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## k5alive (Jan 31, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yes its big fun i did it at Michigan International Speedway a few years ago and ifs alot of fun.....but i grew up with Brad Keselowski and last year i rode about 15 laps at Michigan with him (not his Miller Lite #2 car) in a test car but it was still a full blown Sprint car and you talk about a RUSH holy cow i couldn't even catch my breath, he said down the back stretch we hit 212mph!!:msp_w00t:



niceee


----------



## zogger (Jan 31, 2013)

thenorth said:


> thanks guys, it was a blast..... I have an on-board cam vid, that I will put up for viewing soon.
> stay tuned.......



Ha, pretty funny. I dont think I have been over 60 in like years. 

Tell ya what looks like a fun but incredibly irresponsible and spooky ride, google up some vids of guys out ripping on suzuki hayabusa bikes. Geez loweez....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 31, 2013)

zogger said:


> Ha, pretty funny. I dont think I have been over 60 in like years.
> 
> Tell ya what looks like a fun but incredibly irresponsible and spooky ride, google up some vids of guys out ripping on suzuki hayabusa bikes. Geez loweez....



Those are the guys that get scraped off the pavement with a shovel, i never had the desire to own a crotch rocket but i do have a dirt bike and snowmobile and get a little crazy at times but i respect the power they have and know when to cool it before i get hurt.


----------



## thenorth (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah, as we get older we do tend to drive with care and thought.....
i would have enjoyed sitting with brad k.


----------

